# Cycle Chat not responding



## compo (3 Feb 2012)

My computer upgraded to Firefox 10 this morning. Now CC locks up everytime I click on a thread and I get a Not Responding error message. If I sit for about 90 seconds it comes back to life until my next click on a thread heading. This has only commenced since this morning.


----------



## Rancid (3 Feb 2012)

Same.
FireFox 10.0


----------



## tyred (3 Feb 2012)

Happening here too with Opera


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (3 Feb 2012)

Happening to me on Chrome, but just started getting better.


----------



## Night Train (3 Feb 2012)

Ditto, I thought it was just my machine.


----------



## BSRU (3 Feb 2012)

Mine was complaining about a script.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2012)

Clicking alerts kills Firefox 10.0 for me.


----------



## BSRU (3 Feb 2012)

It is complaining about
Script: http://cdn.viglink.com/api/vglnk.js:79


----------



## GrasB (3 Feb 2012)

For me it's locking up on the front page only. Once one somewhere else on the forum it's working fine


----------



## subaqua (3 Feb 2012)

is this the time for all us "poor" IE users to gloat for once.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2012)

nope. can't sign in via IE .... not responding!


----------



## jonesy (3 Feb 2012)

I keep getting a delay, with a message at the bottom of the browser (Chrome) saying "Waiting for facebook.com..." Why is it trying to contact FB? And why the delay?


----------



## PatrickPending (3 Feb 2012)

indeed - some script or whtever seems to upset Firefox - managed to log in using ie tho - but don't wish to make using IE a habbit


----------



## bigjim (3 Feb 2012)

same here, not responding, using firefox, have to alt control delete amd restart firefox.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Feb 2012)

Script stops responding - forgot what it is though. Was the same at work and at home


----------



## snorri (3 Feb 2012)

I get the same Not Responding message not infrequently on IE.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> is this the time for all us "poor" IE users to gloat for once.


 
Not really, firefox noscript extension soon blocks viglink from running scripts in my browswer


----------



## Shaun (3 Feb 2012)

It appears to have been a problem with the Viglink CDN (Content Delivery Network) - I've modified the script settings which has fixed it for at least one CCer - can any of you guys confirm if it's working okay for you now?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2012)

Working again for me  (on ff)


----------



## compo (3 Feb 2012)

Working fine for me now.
Thanks Admin.


----------



## snorri (3 Feb 2012)

Yes, appears to be OK now, it was off for a time earlier this evning.

Thank you Admin


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Feb 2012)

seems ok now


----------



## Nebulous (4 Feb 2012)

I struggled yesterday, but got up this morning and its absolutely fine. Well done - hiccups will arise, but you've certainly dealt with it quickly and effectively.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2012)

Better now Shaun. "Pyllosan fortifies the over-faultys"..keep taking the tablets, ta.


----------



## coffeejo (4 Feb 2012)

Shaun, how do you cope with the 8 million threads describing the same the problem?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2012)

I couldn't get back in last night - folk were spared drivel!


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Shaun, how do you cope with the 8 million threads describing the same the problem?



Come on Jo, stop exaggerating - it was only 2 million ...


----------



## Francesca (4 Feb 2012)

I got the same problem when I was trying to get on this forum last night - my Firefox 10.0 just kept crashing, but was ok on all my other web bookmarks...Mozilla is cack.


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2012)

I'll check on the XF site to see if there are any known FF 10 issues.


----------



## marinyork (4 Feb 2012)

Working fine here today. Was not yesterday.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> I'll check on the XF site to see if there are any known FF 10 issues.


They'll be some FF issues tomorrow - it's his Birthday! FF 50-something I reckon - not FF 10


----------



## david (10 Mar 2013)

i'm now getting the message cycle chat not responding,i'm having to use google to bring this page up, from here i can then log in and everthing works fine


----------



## Octet (10 Mar 2013)

Nope, still is an issue with Viglink's JavaScript for me.

Firefox 19.0.2


----------



## Scotty1991 (10 Mar 2013)

Mine still crashes when i load up cyclechat, if i wait , it will unfreeze though


----------



## Shaun (10 Mar 2013)

I enabled an extra feature to Viglink on Friday night which seems to have caused the problem. It was only intended to display to guests, but of course impacts on members who are not logged in too.

I've disabled it now, so do a forced re-load of CC (CTRL + F5) and it should fix it.


----------



## Scotty1991 (10 Mar 2013)

Thank You


----------

